# Invoicing Software



## rcannonp (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm starting to outgrow manually creating invoices in Illustrator, and I was wondering what sort of applications other people use for this sort of thing. I was thinking of trying out Numbers(iWork). It seems like it could handle that sort of thing and be fairly easy to learn. I don't really need the rest of the iWork suite, but I may be able to find a use for it. I don't know if I really want to get into Filemaker. It costs more than I want to spend and seems difficult to learn. It does seem to have lots of other functions that I might be able to make use of though. Any ideas?


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jan 10, 2008)

i actuall use a web based script that allows users to login and view their invoice online, print it, and also pay it. its very handy. i created the code myself but there are plenty of things out there that are free and web based. thats what i do. works great


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 10, 2008)

Billable from Clickablebliss.com seems good. Only trialling it now. Been using Excel, then numbers myself..


----------



## rcannonp (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I've downloaded some demos of what I could find. The two that seem to most fit my needs are iRatchet and Billings. iRatchet feels a lot like Billable's older brother. Same idea but a lot more features. I'm leaning more towards Billings right now because I like the more customizable layout options. I'm going to play around with them some more tomorrow.


----------



## Richard Earney (Jan 11, 2008)

This might be a useful thread

http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/return-of-myob


----------

